# Does good photography come naturally? Or is it learned?



## kric2schaam626 (Nov 16, 2010)

I ask only because for me personally, I love taking photos of people and I have this crazy desire to know how to make pictures look the very best they possibly can. However, I am starting to feel like one of those people who is trying too hard, like I am only a person who likes taking pictures, and that's it. 

I love to look at other photographers' works hoping to find "inspiration" for when I do my own shoots, but would I really need inspiration if I could actually do it myself? It's starting to feel like this is something I wasn't meant to do, like it isn't in my "genes" like I had hoped . . . . 

Is this a talent that comes naturally or can it be learned?


----------



## burnws6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Photography is learned. Creativity can also be learned but the ones that stand out are usually natural.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't ever get discouraged! Keep on shooting and be patient. You will definitely learn.


----------



## burgo (Nov 17, 2010)

Some people are born with an artistic flair, but even the great painters had to learn how to paint at some stage. Same with photography.


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2010)

You need this: zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias  Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com 
Seriously watch it all the way through


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2010)

Photography can be studied, practiced, and learned. The art, craft, and science of photography are three separate areas. Design, composition, lighting, and various techniques of camera and lenswork, ALL can be studied from books, classes, mentors, cohorts, and even internet photo "associates" or photo buddies. Rome was not built in a day. Philippe Hallsman did not sprout from the ground, an accomplished shooter, in one year. August Sander took years to hone his craft. Many accomplished photographers took decades to achieve their master-level vision and skill.

Imagine if you could get better every year; imagine getting 10 percent better every year. How good would you be in 10 years? In 15 years?


----------



## Oplis (Nov 17, 2010)

You wouldn't be the first person to think their own art was garbage.

I think it's fairly normal for people to look at their own work and see all their mistakes glaring back at them.

Also I don't think there's such thing as an artist that doesn't take inspiration from other people's work.

However I don't think I'm qualified to comment or whether photography is a talent you're born with that comes naturally, or that you must learn.

Though I think Derrel makes a good point about the art, craft, and science being separate areas. Or at least it sounds quite reasonable to me. I'm sure these areas become more crucial respectively for some styles of photography than others.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Nov 17, 2010)

Overread said:


> You need this: zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias  Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com
> Seriously watch it all the way through



It was awesome. And that guy is awesome. Thanks so much.:thumbup:


----------



## skieur (Nov 21, 2010)

Some of photography is "genetic" and some is learned.  My mother was a natural artistic photographer.  I learned from her but learned elsewhere more about the technical details.  I tried to put them together in my work.

In teaching photography, I found that it was easy to teach those who had a base of "talent" to work from, as in those who could recognize a great photograph.  It was next to impossible to teach those who were so personal, emotional, or individualistic in their views to produce a photo that most people would consider a great, artistic photographic work.  A great photographer has to relate to the viewer through his/her work.

skieur


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 25, 2010)

Well here is my story...I had an eye for this and a desire to take photos when I was about 10 and stole my mother's point and shoot. it wasn't until recently that I acquired some decent hardware and took it upon myself to learn a thing or two about composition, color, tonality, etc. it's been a huge money pit ever since Lol.


----------



## MoonChylde (Nov 25, 2010)

Overread said:


> You need this: zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias  Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com
> Seriously watch it all the way through



Thank you so much for this! :thumbup:


----------



## JDEL052610 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well It could go both ways.  You could have a natural talent for art and photography but the skills that make photography good are learned.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think that anything can be learned - even 'creativity'.  But it just seems to come so much easier for some people...  Some people just have a massive head start, so much so that it may feel impossible to ever catch up to them...


----------



## starcluster (Nov 28, 2010)

Overread said:


> You need this: zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias  Transform :: A short film for ScottKelby.com
> Seriously watch it all the way through



Yes! it IS amazing!!!!!
exactly what i need to hear for my self, to not worry about the end as along as am on the road..


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 28, 2010)

The natural part of creativity is overrated. Children are naturally creative but are rarely interesting artists except to their parents because they lack the technical side. And that technical side is learned.

Some people seem to have a natural ability but in most cases it has something to do with their background. I, for example, grew up surrounded by artists and learned just by being around those people even when I wasn't trying to.

Others with a non artistic background may have to work harder at it but it can certainly be learned if the desire is there. The only ones who will not learn are the ones who won't make the effort.

As far as getting inspired by other artists/photographers, I don't know anyone who didn't do it at some point. That's a very normal part of the learning process.


----------



## Henrycrafter (Nov 28, 2010)

Good photography is an aquired reflex. I have been at it for 42 years and still try to learn something from every shooy


----------



## Henrycrafter (Nov 28, 2010)

change shooy to shoot


----------

